# 60 pounds of pork butt to day q view along the way



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well here we go it is around 4:30 in the morning today and i got my smoker going i am doing 62 pounds of pork butt and i am doing it in 2 shifts and i will explain it as im going along so i will have lots of q view to day for ever one to enjoy 

well here is the meat as i am letting it warm it at 3:00 in the morning 





and this next one is the musterd used as a sticking agent 





this one is letting the rub setting up 




and this one is once i put the meat on .... and please note the 3rd shelf ......i left that one at the last place i smoked something so i made a shelf well all that is going hold is a tin pan to get the dripings but that is not in the pic here


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good so far. I wish I was spending my day smokin too!


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice!  But...now I have prepped alot of meats... and maybe I'm missing something here... fill me in! A hammer, cresent wrench, batteries... ?

LOL!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

in case i need to kick some butt


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well i am 2 hours in and here are some pic ...i am have problums wiht my thermoter so i think the one on my smoker is working but i dont use it most of the time i use a remote one so i am kind of useing the hand test of 3 sceonds 

but its working 

but here are the pics


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking great 7/10. Enjoy your day.  Hope you have neighbors.  Drove my neighbors nuts yesterday with an apple smoke.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

im using apple to i think it is the best with pork or chicken


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm jealous.  Wish I had the day off.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

the best part is i am being payed for this im makeing the meat for work .....for a party they are haveing so i got the best of both worlds


----------



## ck311 (Jun 24, 2008)

Man thats making me excited to start my weekend early glad I have friday off to start smoking


----------



## vlap (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like a great start. Looking forward to the rest of the progress and final pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks mighty fine so far I'll be looking forward to updates today.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well i am 4 hours in and here is what i got so far the meat is at 140 











now look at all of this good stuff i got in the drip pan so far


----------



## krusher (Jun 24, 2008)

you said it was 3 in the mornin right?  was your wife asleep? If I did on the dinner table, I would be definately be glad I had an all day smoke ,,,so I could stay outside!

hope all goes well,  happy eatin


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

yes it was at 3 in the morning when i started ......and yes i think if she saw what i did in there she would kill me but ......its all clean now


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

and im going to pull the butts at 160 to rap in foil and put in the oven and get the next load in there


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to read your having such a tough work day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Its looking good


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

ya it really is


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

get them probes deeper into the meat. That last pic  with the probe looked awefull shallow!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

that is becouse i is not in the meat ......lol just they way the pic is it looks like it is .......i use that to tell me the smoker temp from my liveing room i smoker likes to change temp by its self so thats how i wach it really close


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 24, 2008)

man the qview is looking good


----------



## meowey (Jun 24, 2008)

Go man, go!  Gotta love all those butts!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish I was doin' what you're doin' today! Those butts are looking good. Turn yer back while I steal one out of yer smoker.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

im pissed i got called in to work for 2 hours so i just set it at 200 and have the wife watching it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_05:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon  _rolleyes:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_roll  eyes:


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well im back home now and its time to pull the first load of butts here are some pics they are at 165 i am raping them in foil and puting in the oven 











and here is the next batch of butts geting reading ......drying them now


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good hey is that a fiber glass top patio table?


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

yes it is with like 30 cots of paint


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well here are some more pics of the meat geting ready to go in


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the twin to that table out on my pool deck they are great other than having to paint them. Looks like round two is gonna on shortly will be awaiting more great Qview

Careful I think the squirel is trying to steal some butt


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

yes i got him he is going to be round 3 ........but the other round is on the smoker now .....


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 24, 2008)

can't wait to see finished pics!!  Looking good!


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 24, 2008)

How many do you plan to feed with 7 butts or 60 lbs?


----------



## crockadale (Jun 24, 2008)

How hard were those butts to catch with that ultra light spinning reel? I know you used the hammer to knock them out.

 Looking good keep up the good work.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well it was tough but that rod is a med. light i use it for walleyes its a ice fishing rod .......and i hope to feed 200 or so or who ever shows up .....if any one lives around mankato mn come down to napa auto parts for some free pulled pork on Friday 11to 3


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

everything looks good, I don't know about raping with tin foil!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  sounds painfull! LOL.

I would recomend you make up the sandwiches, because, 60 lbs of butts nets about 30-32 lbs of meat, and  even at 1/4 lb per sammy is only 120 people, and most will  want more than 1/4 lb. Thats what I have found anyways.

Keep  the procession going, the pulling can be a pain in the .........back!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

wow i never thought about how much it would cook down that much .......humm maby i need to go and get more butt and do 3 rounds


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

so i will really lose all most half of my meat in the cooking ?


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

40-45% ain't unheard of... especially after pulling...fat is discarded.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

7/10 amazing work on the butts...& the kitchen table....I hear squirrel tastes just like chicken...are ya adding the duck in too? not gonna add much more meat to your Napa party.....


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well my first load of buts i put in the oven around 12:30 are only 175 they where 165 when i put them in there


----------



## seboke (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweet post!  What a way to spend a work day!  Can't wait to see the big ol' pulled pile!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well here is the sceond round it is at 137 when i took theses pics 








and the first round is at 179 in the oven


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good thats alot of pork to pull but well worth the effort when its all over.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

ya i think im going to kind of do a pull and chop thing .....more on the pull side  with just a little chop over it to cut it up a little


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well i just took the first one out of the oven started at 4:30 am and done at 4:20


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

i dont have enough coolers for all of them so im just going to rap them up in a bunch of towels


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

You fixin to get real bizzy soon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Heres a lil hint,  pull the foil open a bit at one end of the butt, and  drain it into a measuring cup or something you can see through, glass or  clear plastic. After you  drain it,  then set in down still in the foil and  pull out the  bone, should come out clean.  Now take tongs or big fork and break it into 3-5  pieces, and seperate. then start working on one piece at a time as they cool. It will be very hot in the center of those pieces for 10-15 minutes. While you do this put that juice in the freezer.  when you are all done pulling and the meat is still warm, take that juice out and skim the fat offf the top, it will look  like wax, then pour the remaining darker juice back onto the pulled meat and mix it up!  Bag it an let sit on the counter while ya get  ready for the next round. If you are gonna add a finishing sauce, add it to  the meat before ya bag it.  
When the bag finally cools down, then  put it in the fridge!

Hope this helps!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 24, 2008)

well here is the first one that i opened up .......it is funney this one got done 1 and half hours before any of the other


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, how's it taste! Come on Man! whats the skinny! Geeze already!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well here it is the first one all pull wiht the juce next to it and my god it is good 





there are 6 and half pounds when all done there and that was a 8 pounder


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

now i only got 6 more butts to go


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks awesome and a good yield


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well more are comeing off now im not going to post every pic lol they all look the same


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2008)

7-10 this looks like it's going to be a fun, yet long, smoke for ya. The pics were great and I've enjoyed spotting the fun stuff on the dining room table 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Keep up the TBS and hope all turns out well for ya!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

Dad always told me, "no two butts look the same". Are you  saying dad was wrong?


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well here is the sceond one half pulled


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

and i must add that the smoker is still going and it has been going since 4:30 this morning and all on one 20 pound propain tank and still going strong


----------



## cbucher (Jun 25, 2008)

Man thats alot of smoking, but great job.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well here are 3 butts


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry worng pic there is the right one


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

what would happen if i would not pull it all tongiht if i put it in the fridge   and did it in the morning ????


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

WHAT!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You givin up!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Long damned day aint it?

It won't pull quite as easy,  and the world will know you cheated!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

If I put four of them in the cooler midnight-one they should still be warm at NINE in the morning and still pull good???????????????????????????????????
I have a nice/new cooler...  


This is Mike's Wife and he is getting crabbie too


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!

I would say they will be warm from 1 am till probably 5-6 am but I doubt 9, thats eight hrs. He could set his  remote  prob for a minimum of 150  degrees and stick it in  one of them and set the reciever next to the bed, with the alarm on!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

When that alarm does go off...roll over and boot his butt out of bed to pull those butts!! (me being a girly girl and all I am figuring you have cleaned your share of butt mess today??) 
OMG this has been the greatest post!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 25, 2008)

This sure is a great post!  Points from me!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, I agree, poor dude's been workin pretty hard makin grub for the group, and takin some nice pics too. I got some points for "sleepy".

Tomorrow, we  can tell him his new name is 3 out of 7!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Still looks great get a cat nap and we'll see the rest when you finish it great Qview and more points from here


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well it is the next morning now and the meat was in the cooler for 8 hours and  i pulled one of them so far and it was at 152 still in the middle .......wow .....


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

here is # 5 to more to go


----------



## dingle (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotta tell ya 7-10...I havent posted on this thread yet but have been watching since the start. Awesome job and what dedication! Great Qview.
Enjoy your party I'm sure everyone eating will.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

here it is all done i think i got about 45 pounds of meat ......started out wiht 60 pounds wet 



well that is it its all cold now it took 33 hours but im all done now


----------



## dingle (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome job!! Again...dedication!! And get that cat the hell away from the goods!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

33 hrs. Thats a lil bit of  time there. I wish i could get a 75% return on my butts. Good job! So what ya smokin today?


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

NOTHING !!! i need to find some things that smoke faster my last 2 smokes hav been over 14 houres i think it is time for fish


----------



## carnuba (Jun 25, 2008)

ok so you're up in minn. 

i think i can get plane tickets and hotel reservations
and make it there in time.....


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's illegal in most states I beleive!  HEHE.  Nice work 7/10. you will definatly get some points from me. 33 hrs wow. nice


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks great glad to see ya got it done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gonna be some fine eating


----------



## 1894 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow , Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hope you didn't get too grumpy with Mrs 7 out of 10 , Er ,umm Mrs 3 outta 7 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great post , congrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS This would be be nice to Mrs 7 outta 10 day


----------



## gordo (Jun 25, 2008)

Well maybe I'll take you up on that. I am only about 45 miles away in New Prague.

Looks great, excellent Qview!


----------



## cbucher (Jun 25, 2008)

man what a marathon, but great job.


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

i swear the meat wanted it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wmarkw (Jun 25, 2008)

excellent work!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 25, 2008)

Great job , beautiful looking pork and Q-view


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 25, 2008)

well i dont think that i need to show any other pic then this .....it kind of says it all


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, now we got the q-view thing going well, lets work on the picture resizing!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 26, 2008)

where do i find that screen ?


----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just use that for future pics you upload , pics you allready have uploaded can be resized one at a time using the edit button above each pic


----------

